# Will Windows 7, XP, etc. games work on Windows 8?



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

Will games not specifically designed to work on Windows 8 (such as games for XP, Vista, 7, etc.) work on Windows 8?

Also, besides for Metro, what differences are there between Windows 7 and Windows 8, anyway?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Technoid,

Most softwares written for Vista and 7 should work without flaw in 8. The Windows 8 kernel is a revision of the same one used in Vista and 7 (6.0 = Vista 6.1 = 7 6.2 = 8).

I cannot tell you for certain as of right now... My video card died on me before I upgraded to 8 and I am using a spare card until I can get a new one... But... All softwares I was using on 7 are working fine on 8 so far.

Are there any games in particular? I could, perhaps, install one (if I have it) and tell you if it runs... But as I said earlier... My hold-over card is not a gaming card by any means.

The biggest difference between 7 and 8 is the "Start" screen.
The start screen replaces the Start Menu that has been a staple of Windows since Windows 95.
It is a very touch-centric setup (like a Windows Phone) with large icons laid out in a grid. 
It can still be accessed via the Windows button on your keyboard.
Gone also are the standard "Control Panel" which was replaced by a System Settings app, which doesn't have half the features.
Windows search is accessed by typing on the Start Screen.

Those are the major differences I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Just another difference to note... Games and Apps designed for Windows 8 may have the ability to launch as an APP... It is hard to explain what I am saying, but it will not launch in the Desktop Environment.

Games and applications designed for previous versions of Windows will launch on the Desktop Environment.

Here is a screen shot of my Start Screen as an illustration.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Windows 8 Release Preview Compatibility Center: Find Updates, Drivers, & Downloads

Best place to go to check if the software you want to install is already compatible or if an update will be needed.


----------

